

Dreamers and Doers - 'teaching' entrepreneurship at University - ashwinl
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/04/education/edlife/innovationmain-t.html

======
daveambrose
Key quote here to the tune of Gen Y:

"Today’s students have grown up hearing more about Bill Gates than F.D.R., and
they live in a world where startling innovations are commonplace. The current
crop of 18-year-olds, after all, were 8 when Google was founded by two
students at Stanford; Mark Zuckerberg founded Facebook in 2004 while he was at
Harvard and they were entering high school. Having “grown up digital” (to
borrow the title of Don Tapscott’s recent book on the Net Generation), they
are impatient to get on with life."

